# Best place to put tweeters in b15?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Where would be the best place to put tweeters from a pair of seperates in a 2004 sentra? I assume that anywhere they go I will need to cut the door or something correct?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

here is where I put mine









they were very easy to install, fit great, and the imaging is pretty good


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ideally, you want them placed as close to the center of your midbass drivers as possible, and aimed exactly between the headrests of the front two seats. However, this is not always possible, and it varies from speaker to speaker, so I suggest simply taping them to the doors in a few spots and sitting down and listening to them for an hour or two until you decide which position is the best.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

another good place to put them is on that little edge on the top right of the speaker. Which is most likely where i am going to place mine when i get new components.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I've heard some people put them on the A-pillar, is this the piece that runs from the dash to the ceiling? What are the pluses and minuses of doing it that way. Also, for sr20demon, where did you run the wires for the tweeter?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes that's the a-pillar, the minus would be that they are far away from the woofers and it could screw with the imaging, but you should listen to it yourself and see what you think. I have my crossovers velcro'd to the inside of the map pocket right there with the tweeter, so the tweeter wire just goes right there to it. Then I drilled a small hole in the corner of the pocket and ran the 2 wires (amp->crossover and crossover->woofer) through that.


----------

